# D&P Used Auto Parts Junkyard



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I must have passed this building located in the countryside on Route 56 between Bridgeton and Vineland, New Jersey a thousand times in the past 40 years. It once was a thriving junkyard, but that went broke. Somewhere along the line someone had the dream of converting it into some sort of store, but as you can see, it was never finished.










Using my Paint Shop Pro program, I was able to do a restoration of what it might have looked like originally.










Then with some of the theatrical-type ideas I found on Carl Arendt's micro layout site, carendt.com, I printed it out and mounted it on foam board to be part of my indoor shelf railway.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

For anyone who wants to do a full model, here's what the side looks like.










The building currently has a corrugated metal roof, but you can see where an older wooden shingle roof is under it. Also take note of the sliding door on the side. A lot of character for a basic building.


----------

